# Question about suckers



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

I've been fishing the Huron and have been catching a lot of suckers lately. This year is the first time I've ever caught one, and they're a great catch - they put up a great fight.

But, as I've been catching them, I notice some have smooth faces, and then others seem to have "spines" on their faces - like little pyramid or cone-shaped spines. Photo below for reference. 

Are these a different species of ones that have a smooth face? Maybe it's a spawning thing? 

Any insight appreciated!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I believe that is a horned dace or at least that’s what we called them. 

But it seems to big. The one’s used to catch were a lot smaller.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

I suppose it may have been a dace, but it surely looked like a sucker, and was about 18".


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Good question. I got one about 20 inches in a grand tributary just like that last Sunday. I assumed white sucker, and that the spikes are from suckers simply being gross....but maybe there is something deeper to it than that, lol....


----------

